# Canon 6D - first test video - very impressive Quality 1080p



## PureShot (Aug 24, 2013)

I do some video during a photo shoot with the canon 6D 
Canon 6D vidéo Gaëlle bikini


----------



## nda (Aug 24, 2013)

yeh, thats pretty impressive> the 6d is not bad either


----------



## Diko (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't find it impressive at all. :-(

Perhaps if we can observer a RAW video from that camera it can be better. But with that compression - not a chance. :-(

The model is cute though ;-)


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 27, 2013)

Diko said:


> I don't find it impressive at all. :-(
> 
> Perhaps if we can observer a RAW video from that camera it can be better. But with that compression - not a chance. :-(
> 
> The model is cute though ;-)



+1, the 6D was a terrible disappointment in terms of video, pretty much exact same as the 5D2. But I am thoroughly impressed with the stills they churn out, especially at very high ISOs.


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Sep 2, 2013)

TBH I wouldn't mind if there was no video at all, I never ever used it on the 7D, more of a photographer, if I wanted video then i would hve got a camcorder!!


----------



## gbenjamin (Sep 2, 2013)

lets be honest the 6d can be a great tool in the right hands. no offense but this video quality is not great at all actually pretty bad but its just based off the setting in the camera. I shoot video on a dslr daily for a living and i know that the 6d can do much better even just stopped down abit...


----------



## Policar (Sep 2, 2013)

You played to the camera's strengths at least.


----------

